# Slimy things in viv



## k8tbaby (Feb 25, 2006)

I was looking in my viv today and was suprised when I saw what looks like a tiny mushroom about a 1/2 inches, kind of yellowish growing on a piece of wood. But then i noticed two things crawling on the stem. They kind of look like fruit fly maggots. There are also tiny yellow-brown clear slimy things on the glass in the back of my viv. They are different shapes and sizes, but they don't look like they are moving. They range from 1mm to about 5mm. My viv has been up for 2 months and has had darts for one month. It has peat moss as the substrate with sphagnum moss on top. Any ideas what they are?


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Pictures please!


----------



## k8tbaby (Feb 25, 2006)

there too small to take pictures, I would need a macro lens.


----------



## k8tbaby (Feb 25, 2006)

Any ideas? I took another look today and noticed about a dozen or two crawling on the wood. They are really small and only notice them moving if I look really close.


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2006)

*slimy things*

if they're ating the mushroom the they may be fungus nat larvae.


----------

